# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Esta baraja NO me la regaló mi abuelo

## Ricardo Solo

Abro este hilo para que discutamos y tomemos conciencia de una de las grandes taras de nuestras presentaciones: la falta de credibilidad.

No me voy a extender casi nada para dar pie al debate.

Hablamos de miles de objetos que nos legó nuestro abuelo (menudo desván debía tener), que además se encuentran en muy buen estado (la baraja de mi abuelo parece vieja pero desliza la mar de bien). No porque Copperfield lo haga debemos hacerlos nosotros. Tal vez creamos que así parecemos más sensibles y humanos, pero nada más lejos de la realidad. Las charlas son tan impostadas y falsas que "cantan" a recurso facilón.

Huelga decir que tampoco he estado con grandes tahures del Mississipi, que ningún gitano Antón me ha contado sus secretos, y que no quedo a tomar café con el Cumanés. Hay personas que pueden contar estas historias y resultar coherentes pero, ¿lo somos nosotros? ¿tengo pinta de haber estado allí? ¿soy creible?

Si cuento estas historias cliché probablemente no haga más que fabricar una cuarta pared frente al público que trivialice lo que hago y le robe todo el sentido a mi magia.

Pensad en todas las cosas muy interesantes que SÍ os han pasado (o que podrían pasar). 

 :Smile1:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Añado una cosilla. Hablo de las presentaciones que tratan esos temas, las totalmente fantasiosas no tienen porque ser creíbles, sólo coherentes...

----------


## wolrak

bueno yo no estoy completamente de acuerdo pienso que por ejemplo si quieres contarselo a tus amigos pues claro que esa historia no es coherente,pero si se lo cuentas a desconocidos te creas tu personaje. ¿que piensas?  :Smile1:

----------


## Ravenous

Ya, pero es que el personaje también tiene que ser coherente. Sin credibilidad, no va a haber atmósfera mágica, por mucho que llores y patalees. A mi se me acerca un pipiolo en un restaurante a hacer su show y se pone a hablarme de sus aventuras en las selvas del congo, para hacerme unos caníbales, y lo voy a mirar mal, aunque no quiera.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> bueno yo no estoy completamente de acuerdo pienso que por ejemplo si quieres contarselo a tus amigos pues claro que esa historia no es coherente,pero si se lo cuentas a desconocidos te creas tu personaje. ¿que piensas?


Hablo de todo tipo de actuaciones, pero sobre todo a la hora de trabajar con publico real. Esas historias se cazan a la legua.

Ademas, el personaje implica muchisimos mas factores para hacer creible una historia. No vale con ir al cajon de presentaciones manidas y coger una esperando la regla del todo vale.

Voy a ir además un paso más allá. Cuántas veces he oído lo de: "Esta baraja era de mi abuelo", mientras veo que sacan una baraja Bicycle impoluta. Salvo que se la haya dado el abuelo de la que salía de casa, o que tuviera un abuelo que viajase en el tiempo, pierde todo el sentido.

----------


## Iban

Con lo sencillo que es mirar a nuestro alrededor, o hacer repasdo al final de día sobre lo que nos ha sucedido... La mayor fuente para crear nuestros "argumentos" están precisamente en nuestra vida cotidiana. Sólo hay que estar atentos, elegir algo que no resulte conocido (porque resulta ser real) y darle "un toquecito", una pincelada extra para convertirlo en interesante... Un pinchazo en la carretera, un día que te levantas tarde, una bronca en la oficina, un calcetín que no aparece en la lavadora...

----------


## Iban

Y no me estoy refiriendo a crear el personaje, sino la creación del argumento del juego. Luego habrá que adaptar el argumento al personaje, pero para eso basta dejarle a él cogerlo y modificarlo a su manera. Nosotros nos encargamos de crear el esqueleto de la historia, y nuestro personaje de vestirlo a su estilo.

----------


## DrkHrs

Y si en lugar de contar que "con esta baraja mi abuelo..." explicamos que "Mi abuelo contaba que una vez...." Un poco como en el juego del mago y el tahur. Reproducir ante el público la historia que estamos explicando.

----------


## mask250

Estoy con DrkHrs, yo a menudo cuento conversaciones con mi padre, mi abuelo, y normalmente incluso son verdad, como dice Iban, muchas veces se nos generan anécdotas que se pueden adaptar para crear esa historia que envuelva el efecto.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

El problema es que nos falta demasiada imaginación... explotamos algo sobreexplotado y pensamos que aún se puede exprimir más.

Y sólo por no querer pensar.

----------


## izetta12

pues eso siempre se adapta, puedes agarrar un mazo second y chamuscarle sus lados (o mejor aun la baicycle que parece antigua). pero es mucho mas facil simplemente re hacer el dialogo. un juego que uso es el de con un grupo peque~no de cartas y 2 cartas volteadas, hacer australiana 2 veces y la carta elegida queda entre las 2 volteadas. a mi me lo presentaron como que son vampiros, pero no me va con mi estilo, asi que son ayudantes, ya que confió mas en mis cartitas preciadas que en ellos (mi publico me refiero en tono de broma).
es siempre mas fácil (para mi) que adaptar el dialogo, hacer uno nuevo, aun si el efecto es igual.

----------


## renard

izetta creo que no hace entendido lo que quiere decir Ricardo,da igual que uses una baraja vieja esto es lo de menos,Ricardo solo ha puesto un ejemplo.Yo creo que lo mejor es que paresca real y para ello algo de verdad tiene que tener la presentacion,cuando hago el juego de las cenizas digo que es un ritual que me enseño un marabu africano amigo mio,por supuesto que no me lo ha enseñado ningun marabu pero si es verdad que conosco a un marabu era el padre de un amigo mio y le conocia bastante he cenado muchas veces en su casa,lo que quiero decir es que hay algo de verdad en mi historia y la hace mas creible porque la gente tiene como un 6 sentido y puede sentir que lo que digo es verdad,yo no me veo sacar una baraja y decir que es la baraja de mi abuelo porque ni siquiera pude conocerle,o decir mire esta estaca es la que mato al mismisimo dracula,si lo dice un chico que viene de Rumania y ha estado en el castillo de dracula siempre tendra mas credibilida que yo a la hora de contar una historia sobre vampiros.Y ahora alguno dira si pero la gente no te conoce y no tiene porque saber que no hace estado en el castillo de dracula,pues os digo que yo no sentire ni podre hablar ni describir de la misma forma que alguien que si ha estado hay.Las experiencias y vivencias no se pueden copiar,quiero decir que si mañana me escuchas contar una historia que me ha pasado aunque conoscas hasta el mas minimo detalle nunca podras adoñarte de ella porque nunca podras contarla como yo la cuento.

----------


## ign

Esto me recuerda una anécdota que me sucedió en un bar. Unos amigos me pidieron unos juegos y saqué una baraja Fournier que llevaba en buenas condiciones, pero con el estuche prácticamente destrozado (sin solapa, recubierto con celo...).

En un principio quise aprovechar el estado del estuche para decir que eran unas cartas muy antiguas, pero inmediatamente opté por decir: _"voy a mostraros unos juegos con la baraja más nueva que tengo"_. Ésto dio pie a risas y a dar una imagen de cierta "dejadez" por parte del mago, lo cual creo que me pegaba bastante, je je. No iba a ser una situación de magia elegante, sino unos juegos a un corrillo de amigos en el ambiente informal de un bar.

Creo que tuvo mejor resultado que haber dicho, por ejemplo: _"mi abuelo me regaló su baraja que..."_, ya que es un recurso excesivamente utilizado.

Otro ejemplo podría ser "El mago contra el tahúr". ¿Quién va a creer que hemos tratado y apostado con un tahúr? Se puede justificar, pero en la mayoría de los casos no va a funcionar. Si en cambio decimos: _"un amigo, sabiendo que hacía magia, se apostó 20 euros a que no era capaz de cortar por..."_ Así dotamos de verosimilitud nuestra charla y hacemos que nuestro personaje sea más cercano. Vamos, que digo yo, je je.

----------


## renard

Tambien decir que inventarce historias es genial pero si tiene algo de verdad pues es mejor todavia.

----------


## ochodecorazones

Sobre este tema se me ocurren dos ideas:
- La primera va en concordancia sobre alguna de las opiniones anteriores, recuerdo un reportaje sobre René Lavand emitido por una cadena Argentina en la cual hablaban de las grandes historias que contaba las cuales tenian todas parte de verdad, las construia a partir de sus experiencias personales y a partir de ahi construia la presentacion.

- La otra nada tiene que ver con la magia, sino con un monologo de Goyo Jimenez el cual utilizaba una coletilla muy tipica del estilo de "tengo un amigo al cual...", "mi padre una vez.." y justo a continuacion comentaba algo asi como "Esto no es verdad, es un recurso que utilizamos nosotros los monologuistas (magos en nuestro caso) para forjar una buena historia". 
Como es obvio esto tendria que ir en concordancia con la manera que cada uno tenga de actuar, no puedes soltar algo comico como esto y luego tener una presentacion seria.

----------


## S. Alexander

Parece que estamos todos bastante de acuerdo, al menos casi todos.

Inventarse una historia, aunque el protagonista sea otro o te la hayan contado, tiene que tener sus pies en la realidad incluso aunque derive en fantasía. 

Sin embargo yo por ejemplo hay un juego que lo presento como si me hubiera ocurrido en un viaje que hice a EE.UU (que no he hecho, pero he notado que es creíble y se traga perfectamente), en el que me fui a un montón de tiendas de magia, me lié a comprar que si varitas, que si pastillas para agrandar partes del cuerpo, y me quedé sin un centavo (aprovecho para introducir en la mente del espectador el dólar). Me veo fuera del hotel sin poder volver a España, y pasa un hombre con un pedazo de chistera enorme, un bastón, un maletín... un tío un poco raro para andar por la calle, en este siglo por lo menos.

Si os fijáis, la historia tiene una introducción a un contexto real con elementos fantásticos: "pastillas para agrandar partes del cuerpo", "un hombre con un pedazo de chistera enorme, un bastón, un maletín...". Y el juego transcurre en esa *suspension of disbelief*, en esa *realidad suspendida*. Los de cierta edad se creen la historia al completo, y los de otra cierta edad se la quieren creer y la aceptan como si fuera verdad incluso después de la actuación, como si les gustase que hubiera ocurrido.

¿Qué opináis de esto?

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Yo creo que casi todo lo puede contar casi todo el mundo, pero necesita un proceso de presentación que lleve a la _suspension of disbelief_ (realidad suspendida) para que el público lo acepte. Cuando uso una _carta transparente_ introduzco a mi padre como mago (algo que es real) y a mi abuelo como mago (falso), y que la carta es tan antigua que le pertenecía a él. Y que por eso está en ese estado de transparencia, ya que ha perdido la capa negra que tiene toda carta en el interior, con el tiempo. Esta mezcla de elementos reales y fantásticos es lo que me permite contar este tipo de cosas a mí, o eso creo =)

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Qué hace un buen cuentacuentos para mantener atrapado a su público?

 ¿Qué recursos se usan en obras fantásticas del teatro o del cine para que enseguida aceptemos las reglas de su juego?.

 Yo creo que no es tanto que tengan una parte de verosimilitud como que en el supuesto mundo que nos inventemos no podemos tampoco saltaros las normas de ese mundo por inverosímiles que sean (coherencia).

 Intentar hacer partícipes de algún modo en ese nuevo mundo al público ayudará un montón a que sea más fácil crear una rápida atmósfera mágica. Basta una pregunta o hacerle coger o hacer algo al principio que tenga que ver con algo de esa fantasía (este es un recurso muy utilizado por los magos infantiles, por ejemplo).

 Por ejemplo, si yo quiero presentar un juego en el que las cartas son vampiros ayudará mucho que hable como si contara una peli de terror (aunque el juego sea cómico) y actúe en concordancia a la historia. Ganará más si cuando empiezas te pones de espaldas a la luz por que, bueno, es una historia de vampiros ¿no?... En fin, multitud de detalles tontos que hacen que enseguida el público entienda y asuma el nuevo mundo y esté dispuesto a aceptarlo.

 Y la coherencia. En el ejemplo anterior, si he empezado a hablar de una manera o me he peusto de espaldas a la luz, si digo que estos vampiros tienen pánico a las cruces, no puedo en ningún momento del juego hablar normal, volver a cambiar mi posición para que le de la luz a las cartas o llevar una cruz en el jersey dibujada que no nos hemos dado cuenta; al no ser que en un momento adecuado la historia necesite de esos recursos también. Pero necesitamos justificación. Justificar para que no haya incoherencias.

 Si yo hago un juego a unos amigos que saben que no hago deporte, y además soy un chico gordito, mejor que no cuente una historia que quiera hacer creíble de "la vez que gané un maratón". Al no ser que busques un efecto cómico, que hay que estudiar antes, claro.

 Mmmmm, creo que no he dicho nada, como siempre...

----------


## Magnano

> Creo que no he dicho nada, como siempre...


Para no decir nada te extiendes como pocos... La verdad es que hacía falta una aclaración como la de Eidan, según he visto queda constancia de que últimamente andamos un tanto escasos de originalidad, sobre todo entre los principiantes, aún que los "grandes" tampoco se salvan. "He visto este juego en tal sitio", "¿Conoces el juego de la bolsa y el huevo?" o... "Luego lo busco". Estas son frases que surgen de la repetición incesante y la falta de originalidad que se plantea en estos tiempos, a mi la verdad es que me la sopla bastante, pero supongo que antes de hacer magia hay que dar credibilidad a lo que se hace, quizás sea todo un cuento chino, pero tiene que tener un buen gancho para que la gente se lo trague de pe a pa, vamos, que entre por los Hojos, y con la repetición y la falta de originalidad solo conseguimos perder la atención de nuestros espectadores.

Creo que yo tampoco he dicho nada nuevo, pero me he quedado de un a gusto...

----------


## S. Alexander

¿Pero la originalidad dónde, en efectos nuevos, en efectos con otra cara material (bolsa y el huevo con una bolsa de palomitas y una semilla gigante), en efectos con otra cara presencial (bolsa y el huevo cuyo huevo es la economía y la bolsa el mundo en el que se pierde), en efectos con otra cara presencial y/o material (ambos ejemplos junticos)?

Yo me veo obsesionado con la originalidad (y eso que precisamente yo no hago nada nuevo), pero siempre intento darle una vuelta de rosca, una presentación distinta, un 'algo' para que no sea lo mismo. Eso sí, también me veo muy limitado a la hora de ser original 'inventando' un efecto. Creo que jamás lo he hecho, o si acaso una vez, y sigue ahí aparcado.

Igualmente, ¿no estamos limitados por la realidad en cuanto a la 'originalidad'? No podemos producir mentalmente algo que no esté de alguna forma basado en la realidad. Los sables de luz, los unicornios, la carta ambiciosa, etc. Y ya no solo limitados por esto sino por la potencia, porque inventar, se inventa desde cero, y esto conlleva el riesgo de que no se ha probado nunca, de cómo puede caerle al público profano, de una vez que le haya caído mal cómo mejorarlo o si desecharlo...

Yo cosas originales sí que he visto, pero es cierto que los magos siempre estáis (y no me incluyo por la parte de mago, que soy un miergo, ni por la parte que voy a decir ahora) estudiando, buscando e investigando versiones de los mismos efectos. Versión de Wild Cards, versión de ambiciosa, versión de Reflejos, versión de producción de ases, versión de, versión de. Y no culpo a nadie precisamente porque:

- Eso de lo que hay versiones, las hay y se hacen porque es un efecto que funciona, como funciona nos impresiona, y como nos impresiona nos gusta. Y como nos gusta lo queremos hacer.
- Es dificilérrimo inventar efectos nuevos.

Tampoco he dicho ná, pero espero respuestas porque yo creo que originalidad en presentación, alguna gente se salva (por eso he intervenido), originalidad en efecto, poquísima o casi nadie (como dice magnano, ni los grandes).

Un abrazo mágico, casi no puedo esperar a leer las respuestas

S. Alexander

----------


## juanperico

:O11: 

Y por que hay que contar una historia :Confused:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Yo, si alguna vez cuento alguna historia, que pudiera no resultar creíble, digo que es un sueño que he tenido. 

Y no siempre es necesario contar una historia (creo yo), pero en una sesión de una hora, contar alguna historia para romper la monotonía puede estar bien ¿No?

----------


## S. Alexander

La cuestión está en no tener ninguna monotonía que romper =P

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Hasta ahora no quise volver a intervenir para influir lo menos posible. Voy a dar un punto nuevo al debate.

¿Por qué sacamos todos las presentaciones del mismo cajón?

¿Por qué nos disgusta tanto buscarnos a nosotros mismos?

¿Tan poco nos conocemos?

----------


## S. Alexander

Respondo brevemente pero porque me gustaría ver más respuestas xD

1º Supongo que porque estamos limitados por lo que ya vemos y pensar en algo distinto que se adapte igual o mejor que lo que hemos visto lleva mucho trabajo.
2º A mí no me disgusta, lo que me disgusta es haberme dado cuenta de que no tengo ni idea de quién soy ni de cómo me defino.
3º Sí, hasta que a mí no se me incitó a buscarme a mí mismo y empecé a darme cuenta de pequeñas peculiaridades que me hacían diferente en la vida real, no me di cuenta de cómo era yo en el 1%. Me falta 99% por explorarme.

Qué buenas preguntas =) Aunque creo que en este foro sí que hay gente que trata de sacar los pies del tiesto

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Respondo brevemente pero porque me gustaría ver más respuestas xD
> 
> 1º Supongo que porque estamos limitados por lo que ya vemos y pensar en algo distinto que se adapte igual o mejor que lo que hemos visto lleva mucho trabajo.
> 2º A mí no me disgusta, lo que me disgusta es haberme dado cuenta de que no tengo ni idea de quién soy ni de cómo me defino.
> 3º Sí, hasta que a mí no se me incitó a buscarme a mí mismo y empecé a darme cuenta de pequeñas peculiaridades que me hacían diferente en la vida real, no me di cuenta de cómo era yo en el 1%. Me falta 99% por explorarme.
> 
> Qué buenas preguntas =) Aunque creo que en este foro sí que hay gente que trata de sacar los pies del tiesto
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> ...


Claro, siempre hay gente que busca y se busca, pero es más una tónica general que veo en la magia.

Tal vez esté pasando por un periodo de desencanto.

----------


## eidanyoson

No es tan fácil ser uno mismo. Cuando uno mismo es tan complicado... 

 Yo he desistido un par de veces de presentarme a algún concurso, porque inento hacer un juego en el que sea yo mismo.  Y no sé ser simple. Y no me refiero a técnicas complicadísimas (que alguna, pero mi técnica no da para mucho así que...) si no a mi forma de ver la magia y contarla.

 En eso me parezco más a Alexander, fíjate tú, o por lo menos lo que he visto, muy teatrera, pero mucho, con mucho ornamento visual y atmosférico... Y ahí está el problema:

 Para hacer un juego exáctamente como me lo imagino no tengo dinero para realizarlo, o tiempo, o sitio, o todo junto. Y el problema es que soy incapaz de hacerlos en versión simple; no me siento cómodo y no puedo hacerlos. A parte que cuando alguna vez he intentado grabarme aunque sea en plan un poco más cutre, tampoco mis manos responden como en mis sueños así que... 

 Conclusión:

 Como un tío medianamente crativo que soy, aparco mis sueños para vaya usted a saber cuando, y mientras, de la chistera, me saco otras historias y juegos menos exigentes (que no siempre lo son en otras cosas) me siento más agusto y todos tan contentos.

 A fin de cuentas soy un aficionadillo y el impactar a una gran comunidad de gente se lo dejo a otros magos mejor preparados y profesionales jijiji.

 Hay muchas formas de ser original. Para los japoneses una simple versión es ser original. Incluso con el cambio de una sóla palabra. Y lo aplauden. Para nosotros se supone que ha de ser algo nuevo. Cuestión de culturas.

----------


## Prendes

Yo creo que también es cosa del resultado. Me explico: se te ocurre un juego nuevo, una presentacion original para un juego, o lo que sea. Pero te das cuenta de que el de X mago es mejor, a la gente le gusta mas. 
Te pasas un mes pensando algo, y al hacerlo gusta menos que si lo haces como X. Y piensas, ¿Para qué hacer lo mío?

A mi eso me pasa no con las charlas o presentaciones, sino con los juegos.
Me rayo un montón de tiempo intentando conseguir una rutina mia de ambiciosa (por ejemplo) y por mucho que lo intento, la que le vi a X es mejor.

----------


## S. Alexander

> No es tan fácil ser uno mismo. Cuando uno mismo es tan complicado... 
> 
>  Yo he desistido un par de veces de presentarme a algún concurso, porque inento hacer un juego en el que sea yo mismo.  Y no sé ser simple. Y no me refiero a técnicas complicadísimas (que alguna, pero mi técnica no da para mucho así que...) si no a mi forma de ver la magia y contarla.
> 
>  En eso me parezco más a Alexander, fíjate tú, o por lo menos lo que he visto, muy teatrera, pero mucho, con mucho ornamento visual y atmosférico... Y ahí está el problema:
> 
>  Para hacer un juego exáctamente como me lo imagino no tengo dinero para realizarlo, o tiempo, o sitio, o todo junto. Y el problema es que soy incapaz de hacerlos en versión simple; no me siento cómodo y no puedo hacerlos. A parte que cuando alguna vez he intentado grabarme aunque sea en plan un poco más cutre, tampoco mis manos responden como en mis sueños así que... 
> 
>  Conclusión:
> ...


Eidan, me acabas de tocar la fibra. Me siento absolutamente identificado contigo. Pero 100% O.o

----------


## fran fortuna

¡NO! ¡ME NIEGO! Y AÚN DIRÍA MÁS...¡ME ÑEGO ROTUNDAMENTE!
No creo que haya que aparcar nada, o al menos no renunciar a nada.

Empecemos desde el principio, y el principio es que yo llevo poco más de un año haciendo magia, empecé en mi casa con el libro de Canuto
(que por cierto siempre suena mal ¿os habéis fijado? suena como a libro de porrero de los 80)...total que de momento solo he actuado para amigos y colegas.
Es decir, que en mis opiniones probablemente no hay tanto conocimiento previo como en las de muchos de vosotros.

Historias. La baraja del abuelo, yo me comí a un Cumanés y repetía...esas cosas.
Pues sí, quizá a veces se peca de repetir los mismos clichés, pero es que a contar cuentos se aprende con cuentos.
Mirad yo pienso (y repito que soy un amateur sin experiencia) que hay magos que son "demasiado magos" y poco de lo demás.
Creo que hay que leer cientos de libros, pero no de magia, sino novelas, cuentos, cómics y no sólo leerlos sino relacionarlos con la magia.
Igual con la música, el cine, el teatro...todo.

Sobre historias concretas, pues efectivamente a mi no me gusta mencionar a mi abuelo, basicamente porque el hombre era pastor
que de magia sabía lo que yo de astrofísica.
Yo por ejemplo suelo abrir sesión con la "doble predicción" del libro de Canuto (porror vacuii) pero en lugar de predcciones
hablo al público sobre como se fabrican las cartas y que a veces se cortan mal y dos cartas quedan unidas, y esas son "cartas siamesas"
y de ahí a decir que las siamesas tienen propiedades particular e ir encadenando juegos sólo hay un paso.

Con los ases ascensor igual, uso reyes y digo que son las cartas más maleducadas de la baraja y que nunca hacen lo que quiero,
que cuando deben estar arriba se van abajo, cuando las quiero abajo se van arriba...

No se, creo que todo consiste en no quedarte con la versión que te dan del juego, sino usar la técnica encadenar rutinas e ir aplicando tus propias historias.

Pero claro, para ello, hay que comerse miles de historias.

Y eso es lo que pienso yo...y ya...¿he sido muy disléxico?

----------


## Iban

> Con los ases ascensor igual, uso reyes y digo que son las cartas más maleducadas de la baraja y que nunca hacen lo que quiero,
> que cuando deben estar arriba se van abajo, cuando las quiero abajo se van arriba...


Por empezar a darte caña y que no pienses que somos buena gente:

¿Tienes cartas maleducadas? No me digas más: el mando a distancia de tu tele es bipolar, y tu cepillo de dientes juega al ajedrez.

Salvo que empieces diciendo que eres un personaje de Barrio Sésamo, no sé yo si esa presentación es muy creíble...

;-)

----------


## fran fortuna

¿Es eso el frío acero que se clava en mi corazón?  :Wink1: 

Nah, es verdad, tienes razón. Estaba generalizando.
Pero me habéis entendido (que es lo que se dice cuando nadie entiende nada)

P.D. Mi mando no es bipolar, pero mi perro lame ancianas, ahí lo dejo.

----------


## Mago Kike

Y esas locuras de los últimos post? jajaja

Yo soy muy nuevo, pero os doy mi humilde opinión. A veces creo que no hace falta contar historias ciertas...ni que tengan nada que ver con vosotros. Simplemente que cuando la contais, hacerlo como si fuese algo que ocurrió, o como un cuento...

Me explico con un ejemplo. "Los asaltantes" de J.T juego buenisimo y simplemente lo cuenta como si fuese una película, o "los 4 negritos" que cuenta como si fuese una leyenda...

El mismo no está implicado en la historia del juego, simplemente hace de narrador. Como espectador, hay historias inventadas que sabes que no son nada ciertas, pero da lugar a la imaginación personal y también gusta. Luego hay otros juegos, que pueden realmente, no necesitar una historia tan elaborada.

De todas formas, me parece bien que cada uno lo presente a su manera, darle su toque de personalidad. Además de que el mismo juego con una presentación distinta puede parecer incluso otro juego. Eso da la sensación de ampliar repertorio. Gente que igual haya visto ese efecto a otro mago ...si haces la presentación igual dirá  "eso lo he visto hacer" pero si te curras tu propia presentación... le parecerá incluso otro juego.

Bueno esto último se me ha ido de las manos. Conclusión : a mi parecer no hay que estresarse por hacer que parezca una historia real, pero contarla con ganas. Ser un actor o un narrador en toda regla.

Un saludo!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

El problema es la credibilidad. Contamos cosas que son válidas para OTRO, pero no para nosotros.

----------


## fran fortuna

Vale, he vuelto a releer el hilo y creo que ya lo voy entendiendo.

Pongamos, por ejemplo a René Lavand y al Cumanés. Puede ser real porque en el año 53 René Lavand podía estar perfectamente en Chicago en un tugurio rollo "El Padrino"...PORQUE ERA LO QUE EXISTÍA ENTONCES!
Los magos más jóvenes, los hijos de los 70 y de los 80 no podemos usar este tipo de historias, porque Al Capone llevaba décadas muerto cuando nosotros nacimos...¿es por ahí por donde van los tiros?
Digamos que no tenemos un folklore que SI han tenido las generaciones anteriores...digamos que a mitad del siglo XX (y antes) sí existían tahures, gitanos, aventureros, maldiciones...pero ahora esos temas huelen un poco a naftalina...
¿Es ese el concepto o me equivoco?

Si los tiros van por ahí, yo insisto en lo de leer y buscar nueva mitología para nuestra generación (ahora somos más de zombies, anticristos, poltergeist...).
Yo soy muy fan de la saga de Mundodisco, que digamos que es parodia de la fantasía típica (dragones y mazmorras), pero por ejemplo a lo largo de todas las novelas que hay, el autor (Terry Prattchet) te va dando perlitas sobre
principios teóricos de la magia en ese universo (magia rollo Gandalf) o del total del multiverso.
Por Ejemplo el espacio L, cuando muchos libros se juntan en un mismo lugar se originan agujeros de gusano que atraviesan todas las dimensiones que unen todos los puntos donde se aglomeran tantísimas palabras escritas.
Así, los seres que habitan estos lugares pueden perderse entre varias dimensiones de manera accidental, lo cual explica que los libreros de librerías de viejo sean tan raros.

"A este tipo se le ha ido la cabeza! que dice está loco! peguemosle una paliza!"
NO

Esto se puede estrapolar a nuestra magia:
Por ejemplo (y en plan burdo): Es sabido que las cartas generan cierto tipo de energía taumatúrgica dentro de sus propios estuches.
Esta energía es llamada Energía C y carga cada una de las cartas, si un espectador toca una carta, ésta se descarga, provocando que el resto de las cartas la desplacen en el espacio fuera del estuche.
Es por esto que esta carta que ha tocado el espectador y que hemos metido CUIDADOSISIMAMENTE en el estuche ahora aparezca PLOP en mi bolsillo.

Vale, ¿van por ahí los tiros o se me ha ido mucho la pinza y necesito dormir (cosa totalmente cierta)?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Vale, he vuelto a releer el hilo y creo que ya lo voy entendiendo.
> 
> Pongamos, por ejemplo a René Lavand y al Cumanés. Puede ser real porque en el año 53 René Lavand podía estar perfectamente en Chicago en un tugurio rollo "El Padrino"...PORQUE ERA LO QUE EXISTÍA ENTONCES!
> Los magos más jóvenes, los hijos de los 70 y de los 80 no podemos usar este tipo de historias, porque Al Capone llevaba décadas muerto cuando nosotros nacimos...¿es por ahí por donde van los tiros?
> Digamos que no tenemos un folklore que SI han tenido las generaciones anteriores...digamos que a mitad del siglo XX (y antes) sí existían tahures, gitanos, aventureros, maldiciones...pero ahora esos temas huelen un poco a naftalina...
> ¿Es ese el concepto o me equivoco?
> 
> Si los tiros van por ahí, yo insisto en lo de leer y buscar nueva mitología para nuestra generación (ahora somos más de zombies, anticristos, poltergeist...).
> Yo soy muy fan de la saga de Mundodisco, que digamos que es parodia de la fantasía típica (dragones y mazmorras), pero por ejemplo a lo largo de todas las novelas que hay, el autor (Terry Prattchet) te va dando perlitas sobre
> ...


Ahí le has dado.

Claro que las presentaciones que propones requiere mucho trabajo del personaje para que resulten coherentes con quien las hace, pero son perfectamente válidas para alguien que hable en esos términos.

En la magia profesional es más sencillo adaptar temas de tahures, casinos y tramposos porque la posibilidad de desarrollar un personaje independiente es mayor.

----------


## Iban

> El problema es la credibilidad...


...no la coherencia.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> ...no la coherencia.


La coherencia proporciona credibilidad. Entre otras cosas, claro.

----------


## Mossy

Ala Fran, justo me dejaron la primera parte del libro de Terry hoy mismo. A ver qué tal está.
No sé, en general yo estoy de acuerdo con Kike. Una presentación puede ser muy divertida sin tener nada que ver con el mago. La de barbaridades y tonterías que tengo dicho yo en una presentación y lo bien que nos lo hemos pasado todos... 
Claro que ahí sí que depende un poco de la personalidad del mago. Uno no puede ponerse la máscara que no le es adecuada (con esto me refiero a que no pega alguien que no suele hacer bromas haciendo una presentación cómica).

Digo yo, vamos.

----------


## fran fortuna

¡Venga Fiesta! ¿Cual de todos los libros que tiene? A mi me gustó mucho "Rechicero", "Pirómides" y "¡Guardias! ¿Guardias?"

Se que es obvio, pero la filosofía de Dani DaOrtiz es lo más adecuado para esto, ¿no?...al fin y al cabo "todo es la actitud"

Y sobre "mitología" e historias yo creo que hay muchas cosas lo bastante místicas y misteriosasa día de hoy como para usarlas;
yo que se, se me ocurre: el karma, la posesión, la ciencia (estamos en uno de esos momentos en que la ciencia está flipándolo mucho), los viajes en el tiempo, la parapsicología...
Vamos que elementos tenemos, lo que hace falta es que cada uno se adapte como pueda a su época y adapte como pueda sus juegos.

Lo mismo si estaría bien que entre todos compartiésemos historias, no par ajuegos concretos, pero sí ideas para darle un trasfondo a la magia en general.

De todos modos, ¿sabéis "Momo" ccon lo de los hombres grises y tal? pues ahora mismo el mundo está así, gris e idiotizado (venga demagogia!) y a nosotros (entre otros) nos toca ser los Momos.
Y para eso basta con arrojar algo de felicidad a las vidas engrisecidad, y da igual hablar de vudú, de abuelos místicos, o de orangutanes dimensionales.
Al final creo que lo que cuenta es la actitud.

Y ahora, ¿donde puedo recoger mi Nobel de decir cosas obvias?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> ¡Venga Fiesta! ¿Cual de todos los libros que tiene? A mi me gustó mucho "Rechicero", "Pirómides" y "¡Guardias! ¿Guardias?"
> 
> Se que es obvio, pero la filosofía de Dani DaOrtiz es lo más adecuado para esto, ¿no?...al fin y al cabo "todo es la actitud"
> 
> Y sobre "mitología" e historias yo creo que hay muchas cosas lo bastante místicas y misteriosasa día de hoy como para usarlas;
> yo que se, se me ocurre: el karma, la posesión, la ciencia (estamos en uno de esos momentos en que la ciencia está flipándolo mucho), los viajes en el tiempo, la parapsicología...
> Vamos que elementos tenemos, lo que hace falta es que cada uno se adapte como pueda a su época y adapte como pueda sus juegos.
> 
> Lo mismo si estaría bien que entre todos compartiésemos historias, no par ajuegos concretos, pero sí ideas para darle un trasfondo a la magia en general.
> ...


DaOrtiz hace magia eminentemente descriptiva, que no es de lo que trata el hilo.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> ¡Venga Fiesta! ¿Cual de todos los libros que tiene? A mi me gustó mucho "Rechicero", "Pirómides" y "¡Guardias! ¿Guardias?"
> 
> Se que es obvio, pero la filosofía de Dani DaOrtiz es lo más adecuado para esto, ¿no?...al fin y al cabo "todo es la actitud"
> 
> Y sobre "mitología" e historias yo creo que hay muchas cosas lo bastante místicas y misteriosasa día de hoy como para usarlas;
> yo que se, se me ocurre: el karma, la posesión, la ciencia (estamos en uno de esos momentos en que la ciencia está flipándolo mucho), los viajes en el tiempo, la parapsicología...
> Vamos que elementos tenemos, lo que hace falta es que cada uno se adapte como pueda a su época y adapte como pueda sus juegos.
> 
> Lo mismo si estaría bien que entre todos compartiésemos historias, no par ajuegos concretos, pero sí ideas para darle un trasfondo a la magia en general.
> ...


DaOrtiz hace magia eminentemente descriptiva, que no es de lo que trata el hilo.

----------


## S. Alexander

Ojalá todo fuera tan fácil como depender únicamente de la actitud  :Smile1: 

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## fran fortuna

Bueeeno, vaaaale, perdooon.

Retiro en lo que me he colado.
Soy un mentecacas, majo a rabiar, pero mentecacas...

----------

